# can i remove my fish during a nitrite spike



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

while the cycle is happening, will the tank continue to cycle if i remove my fish during the nitrite spike?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

the tank will continue to cycle weather there are fish in the tank or not once you have started cycling it, where to you have to keep the fish while your tank cycles?


----------



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the info  my 10 gallon is going through its nitrite spike, so i'm gonna put the fish into the 150 gallon which just started cycling. when the nitrite spike goes down, the fish go from the 150 to the 10


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

both tanks are cycling right now?


----------



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

yea, the 10 gal is near the end, and the 150 just started


----------

